# Lava Rock Substrate?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I was going to use it at first too. It seemed like an ideal substrate if you don't have any bottom dwelling fish which I have. How big are these rocks? I know they come in various sizes. I wonder if you have a giant rock tumbler to smooth out the lava rocks.

Rams like to hang out on the bottom and dig yes? I wouldn't have rams or lava rock.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I have crushed lava in a few tanks with moss undergravel filters and shrimp. This stuff is great for UGFs my shrimp are verry healthy baby shrimp love the little crevises to hide from my endlers. The healthiest most colorfull shrimp I have come from theses tanks. LIke Mistergreen said I wouldnt want bottomdwellers or diggers in because of injury. Rock tumbler would be great if you could get the grains smooth like aquasoil.


----------



## The Curious (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a 10gallon that is about to be stocked with rcs, and has a few guppies in it right now. I would like to keep the guppies, so I need more places for rcs fry to hide. Seems like this is a perfect substrate for my needs. Awesome.

I was thinking about using some of this same hardware store lava rock in a canister filter. Would this work well for bio filtration?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yes, the rocks should do fine in the canister.. Use the bigger rocks for ease.


----------

